# 1636 - Pokemon - Fire Red Version (U)



## djgarf (Aug 28, 2004)

*1636 - Pokemon - Fire Red Version *














[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*Squirrels*Save Type:*FLASH1M_V103 (1024Kbit)*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Filename:*sql-pkfr.zip*Region:*Usa*Publisher:*Nintendo*Language(s):*English*ROM Serial:*AGB-BPRE-USA


----------



## Syprus (Aug 28, 2004)

sweet


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay this IS out, so sue me.


----------



## 7thLegion (Aug 28, 2004)

yeah IT IS OUT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait 2 play it


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 28, 2004)

DOWNLOADING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

This cant save with EZFA? Why not?


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 28, 2004)

Use the ips patch that comes with it apparently. -From the channel.


----------



## Chupon (Aug 28, 2004)

Here it comes, the massive Pokemon-crazed irc rush!

Now we'll probably have to wait a few weeks for a sav patch,


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 28, 2004)

No there's a sav patch with it.


----------



## grand demon (Aug 28, 2004)

This might be a while...  I wish people would Dl Fast so i can get the game


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

26 users reading this. Must be a record.

Edit: Is it okay to upload this onto my website so other people can download it?


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 28, 2004)

Downloading it now. Almost finished. Then adding to my server so the rest can get it. =)


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

YAAAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope one of the GBA scene links has it up already...
I don't really like IRC.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> 26 users reading this. Must be a record.
> 
> Edit: Is it okay to upload this onto my website so other people can download it?


upload it where u want but u put a link here and i will delete it


----------



## Quantum (Aug 28, 2004)

Yay, it's finally out.  Everyone was talking about it recently...


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 28, 2004)

I don't know.... I don't think there is as big as a rush for this as there was for Saphire.


----------



## ashly138 (Aug 28, 2004)

so where do i download it


----------



## spectral (Aug 28, 2004)

Does this game use a RTC?


----------



## djgarf (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ashly138 @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> so where do i download it


if u bothered to read the rules then u would know u cant ask that on this forum


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 28, 2004)

Woo hoo! Pokemon Fire Red! Downloading tommorrow though..the fserves must be chock full of people.


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 28, 2004)

@ashly138: On IRC or one of the scene links.

I'm pretty sure the record for must users reading a topic was a few hundred...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

Hmmm blank screen on VBA.


----------



## ashly138 (Aug 28, 2004)

sotty djgarf i will not ask agen.


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Woo hoo! Pokemon Fire Red! Downloading tommorrow though..the fserves must be chock full of people.



Not really. I have it on my server on irc, and no one is really biting. If you'd like to know what channel send me a pm, and I'll give you the info.


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> Hmmm blank screen on VBA.


uh-oh
hey man I sent you a PM





 *wink*


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 28, 2004)

Not blank for my VBA o.o


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

I think it's because I didn't patch it but the VBA has a function called, "Automatically IPS Patching" and that's checked on my VBA.


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 28, 2004)

If you've downloaded the release by squirrel then there's an ips patch to fix the save problem.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

On VBA it gives me a white screen
On EZFA it says "Can't find 1M Circuit Board" I can play but cant save.


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> I think it's because I didn't patch it but the VBA has a function called, "Automatically IPS Patching" and that's checked on my VBA.


hey please reply to the message I sent man, I'm gonna go crazy if I have to wait another day....


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 28, 2004)

I replied to your message. Gave you the info where you need to go. Now it's up to you get your way there.


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

like I said earlier in this topic, I don't have IRC and my dad won't let me download that kind of programs....


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 28, 2004)

wtf? is this not the same as the old GB version just in colors?


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I'm sorry I couldn't help you then.


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

thanks for trying anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




come on, demon star....


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(RPGHERO @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> thanks for trying anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure to tell me if it worked or not.


----------



## jEEb (Aug 28, 2004)

theres 4 people in the channel?


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(RPGHERO @ Aug 28 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for trying anyway
> ...


1 KB a second, but I have cable....
thats just strange....


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, it's like 13.1 kilobyte here, but I still cant get this to work on VBA. Can some1 plz help me.


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

maybe you should try turning the bios on/off....
DAMN YOU, 1 KB!!!
this is really weird...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(RPGHERO @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> maybe you should try turning the bios on/off....
> DAMN YOU, 1 KB!!!
> this is really weird...


I suggest you wait. If you waited 3 Hours to download it and it still doesn't work, then I'll just send you and e-mail of it.


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 28, 2004)

meh, I'll try again tomorrow, actually everything is suddenly very slow....


----------



## Lily (Aug 28, 2004)

Hopefully the next release is the matching blue one. Don't you hate it when you look at the release list, and matching games aren't dumped side by side? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe I'm just anal retentive.


----------



## yugi999 (Aug 28, 2004)

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OH MY GOD

I WILL HAVE IT NOW MHAMAHAMHAMAHMAH


----------



## TmP_stryk (Aug 28, 2004)

what is this crap?


----------



## time-warp (Aug 28, 2004)

Yay! At last!
For those of you having problems with the various save issues. Use this simple IPS patcher.
http://digilander.libero.it/gbaemus/ipswin20.zip with the included save-patch.ips

Cheers,
time-warp* [mmmm... my lips hurt]


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 28, 2004)

Pokemon Fire Red is both Red and Blue. The other one is Leaf Green. I think it may resemble the Pokemon Green version that was never released here stateside.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL. No wonder my VBA didn't work, I was using 1.71 not 1.72


----------



## djgarf (Aug 28, 2004)

i tested it in 1.7 beta4 (to get pics) and it worked


----------



## GCgamer2291 (Aug 28, 2004)

dude im new here can you send the file to [email protected]? thanks in advance!


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey, where is leaf Green, I hate the color red!


----------



## Filb (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(solarsaturn9 @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> Hey, where is leaf Green, I hate the color red!


Leaf Green Version? You can buy it in the Pokémon Center in New York.
Oh, wait, the pre-release event just ended 51 minutes ago. Too bad.


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 28, 2004)

Another pokémon game. More of the same. Should I be happy?


----------



## Issac (Aug 29, 2004)

damn.. i have problems going into efnet... i cant connect!! omfg! (someone who has it on a webpage, please pm me (I KNOW I SHOULDN'T ASK! but, I cannot connect!))


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Filb @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(solarsaturn9 @ Aug 29 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, where is leaf Green, I hate the color red!
> ...


::runs off into the corner and cries::


----------



## PokemonSora (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes! I have to get this ASAP


----------



## furakon (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Overwhelming @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> Another pokémon game. More of the same. Should I be happy?


Depends... Are you a Pokemon-crazed-sugar-rushed-ultra-fanboy?

If not, then the awnser is "no..."


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, how surprising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dumped on the release day, but where is Leaf Green?
Oh well, at least there's the Fire Red. Leaf Green will probably be here shortly


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

I guess the Pokemon Fire Red hype is over. I guess Pokemon isn't the same anymore. I was thinking my server would be slammed, but never happened.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 29, 2004)

*goes to download*


----------



## aj1288 (Aug 29, 2004)

its amazing how a pokemon game can cause soo much excitement. I however despise such games, i feel like i am playing the same one again and again just with a new selection of pokemon... and seeing as this was is a remake of the classic, it does not appeal in the slightest manner.


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

Not really. People love games. Classics live forever, etc, etc.

Pokemon is getting old though. Still fun to play non the less.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 29, 2004)

YES! THANK GOD! Im going to try this game now.


----------



## Evil Tenant (Aug 29, 2004)

Pokemon! Now the kiddies are happy!


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

yep


----------



## Denol (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a soft spot for the Pokemon games. I spent two weeks in in hospital playing yellow on my friends classic gameboy. I was so pissed that I couldn't get Mew or any of the red/blue specific Pokemon. Still it was fun to play. I finished it fine, but have not done so with sapphire or ruby. That's the problem with these flash carts (and having a higher disposable income), too many games, so little time.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 29, 2004)

its not working on my F2A, just not at all, it wont even start...


----------



## acer r (Aug 29, 2004)

childhood memories here i come!


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Aug 29, 2004)

Anybody here having a problem with this on their F2A?
After I save, I turn off the GBA. I turn it back on and then Fire Red goes, "This save file is corrupt, it will load back to the previous load"
But, it loads back to my save O.o
Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Reploid Ayla (Aug 29, 2004)

woot remakes! the originality!


----------



## knl (Aug 29, 2004)

wait, this is out while MY BROTHER HAS MY PC?!!! I CAN'T FU***** believe this. (sorry caps)
so wtf is so different from the old version. we oughta be able to go to johto this time, or else i'll be mad.


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

The game works fine with me on my F2A 256. I had to patch it. Other than that no problems. The release I downloaded was by Squirrels, and the patch came with the file. If you think you got the wrong patch I'll be glad to post a link to it if any needs.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 29, 2004)

yeah can you post the link to the patch? NOT the rom of course...because well you know


----------



## owlman (Aug 29, 2004)

POKEMON GETTO DAZE


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

1636 - Pokemon Fire Red Save Patch

Good luck!


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 29, 2004)

site doesnt work, heh damn i dont want to get too far in the VBA because im gonna start over on my F2A with a squirtle


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Aug 29, 2004)

Thats weird...
It works fine with VBA, but on the F2A, it says:
"The save is corrupt, Pokemon FireRed will now revert to the last load"
It then brings me back to my save
It SAYS somethings wrong with the save, but supposedly, I don't think anything is wrong >.>

EDIT: To be more exact...

The save file is corrupted.
The prevous save file will be loaded.


----------



## DoS (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(shadow9689 @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> Thats weird...
> It works fine with VBA, but on the F2A, it says:
> "The save is corrupt, Pokemon FireRed will now revert to the last load"
> It then brings me back to my save
> ...


yeah, that happens to me too. I know that there is no real problem (at least I think there isn't), but I don't want to see that screen there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



someone will create a patch for that.... right?


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

Try the link again. Should be fixed.


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(DoS @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(shadow9689 @ Aug 29 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats weird...
> ...


I hope so, but I don't know exactly what that warning is for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think it affects the save...maybe a glitch?


----------



## xtreme_power (Aug 29, 2004)

ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION

BESIDES THE GRAPHICS, HAS ANYTHING CHANGED FROM THE OLD VERSION????


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 29, 2004)

lol this one came out much earlier than I expected


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

lol good reply


----------



## robbie (Aug 29, 2004)

lol remember when pokemon ruby and saaphire came out, i think it was MUGS that released a fake, ahhh the good ol' days. that screwed poepl for days


----------



## xtc (Aug 29, 2004)

how come when i connect to #gbatemp on efnet i was immediately banned?  I haven't been into the channel before, not even once.


----------



## Dark Dude 98 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wewt! Now hopefully we can find out all the things we didn't know in the JAP. Version


----------



## shadowhero50 (Aug 29, 2004)

It finally came but looks like i didnt came in the right time *Downloads*


----------



## Killermech (Aug 29, 2004)

This is so great... this will keep me busy untill a next good release arrives


----------



## Daedalus (Aug 29, 2004)

Need Leaf Green, but I might as well play Fire Red untill I can go buy Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That "Save file is corrupted" message is because you dont have the same sized chip in your crappy f2a carts that the Pokemon carts use for saving. You wont ever see that message with an EFA.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 29, 2004)

xtreme_power - Changes in Fire Red and Leaf Green compared to the originals:

- Improved graphics and sound.
- Stacks of info on how to play the game, move info etc..
- Compability with Colloseum, Ruby/Sapphire and presumably Pokemon Box.
- Wireless link adaptor support.
- 9 new islands (click here for island images and info).
- Various mini games.
- Pokemon learn different moves.
- Obtainable moves/pokemon from Gold/Silver and Ruby/Sapphire (Move tutors).
- Ruby/Sapphire features (e.g. genders, breeding/eggs, 2 on 2 battles, playable female character, shiny Pokemon, Pokemon special abilities and personalities, battle tower).
- Other slight changes (for example after you battle the Elite Four for the first time they change their Pokemon).


As for differences betwen Fire Red and Leaf Green these are the exclusive Pokemon in each game (taken from some GameFAQs page):
Fire Red Exclusive:
Ekans, Arbok, Oddish, Gloom, Vileplume, Psyduck, Golduck, Growlithe, Arcanine,
Shellder, Cloyster, Electabuzz, Scyther, Wooper, Quagsire, Bellosom, Elekid,
Scizor, Murkrow, Qwilfish, Delibird, Skarmory.

Leaf Green Exclusive:
Sandshrew, Sandslash, Vulpix, Ninetales, Bellsprout, Weepinbell, Victrebell,
Slowpoke, Slowbro, Staryu, Starmie, Magmar, Pinsir, Marill, Azumarill,
Slowking, Magby, Misdreavous, Sneasel, Remoraid, Octillery, Mantine, Azurill.

Fire Red looks a lot better IMO...


Anyway the game. Yeah glad to see it out in English... not that the Japanese version was hard to play seeing how the storyline and most of the game is the same as the originals.
I'm tempted not to play this through seeing how I've already played through the Jap version and will pick this up on it's official US or UK release, not to mention have played through the originals too many times to count, but I somehow can't resist not playing through this. Pokemon may have lost a lot of what it had going for it back in it's day but the games are still fun to play...


----------



## djgarf (Aug 29, 2004)

will people PLEASE read the rules before asking where u can download this game and then DONT ask


----------



## LordOfEZ2 (Aug 29, 2004)

OMG ITS THERE!!!!!! -.-


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 29, 2004)

hmmm, instead, mine keeps deleting my save after i turn it off or reset...


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 29, 2004)

anyone has a link to give us the patch ?


----------



## dice (Aug 29, 2004)

I know it's not that great a release but I just can't resist getting excited and wanting to try out this game.


----------



## lum (Aug 29, 2004)

wow, relive the memories, looks great


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 29, 2004)

heh the reason why it didnt load was because i had auto intro bypass on, if thats on it wont load for some reason


----------



## Hunter (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> anyone has a link to give us the patch ?


patch


----------



## khan (Aug 29, 2004)

Any1 know when Leaf Green will be dumped?

coz my bro is playing Fire Red and i wanna play Leaf Green.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 29, 2004)

cant u just be happy that one of them was released early??


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 29, 2004)

do i have to patch the game to save on ezfa?thanks


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, you have to, otherwise it will not save properly. The save fix can be downloaded from one of the many links here....


----------



## Ripklawe (Aug 29, 2004)

Have I done something wrong? 

When I use this in VBA, it tells me "The iM sub-circuit board is not installed"

Is this a known issue? I looked here but don't see any answer.

Regards,

Rip


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Aug 29, 2004)

Configure VBA like this:

Options -> Emulator -> SaveType

Automatic & 128K Flash

voila!


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Aug 29, 2004)

No offense to Pokemon fans but...what is this so much different from the Red and Blue versions we got last year or so?


----------



## Ripklawe (Aug 29, 2004)

Thankx Cowboy, much appreciated.

P.S.

That WAS a simple one and I have had to do that before...why didn't i think of it?

Regards,

Rip


----------



## Ripklawe (Aug 29, 2004)

Huh...just did that cowboy and is STILL says the same thing....weird. Any other ideas?

Regards,

Rip


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Ripklawe @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> Huh...just did that cowboy and is STILL says the same thing....weird. Any other ideas?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rip


Do you have the latest Version of VBA?


----------



## Ripklawe (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi,

I am using version 1.7.2 of VBA. The original, not the CE version that was released after Forgotten stopped updating VBA.

Regards,

Rip


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 29, 2004)

Try downloading an IPS patcher from this site.


----------



## rafe (Aug 29, 2004)

@ hunter00 tnx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , patch working perfectly, the one included with the romd didn't


----------



## Ripklawe (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok, fixed the problem on my own. I just deleted the battery file. I thought I had already done that but it turns out VBA was saving the battery file to my roms directory. Works now without me having to use that patch. Thanks for everyones help, it is appreciated.

Regards,

Rip


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Daedalus @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> That "Save file is corrupted" message is because you dont have the same sized chip in your crappy f2a carts that the Pokemon carts use for saving. You wont ever see that message with an EFA.


Damn, is there any way to fix it?
Other than buying a EFA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as it don't affect the game, it's fine, but I'm sure there will be a patch for it...right?


----------



## ZeminkoX (Aug 29, 2004)

Aha! Finally. It's patched and working on my flash cart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thing is though, I don't consider it special enough to tear me away from FFT right now... so maybe later.


----------



## camx (Aug 29, 2004)

i want cheats





heres one

(CBA)
max money: 29C78059 96542194


----------



## DidYouLoseASock (Aug 29, 2004)

I still cant find where to download the roms. Can you even download them off this page or what. All i need to know is where is the link to download this game. or give me a site where i can down load this game (sorry my fav rom site just got shut down so trying to finding a new home)


----------



## dice (Aug 29, 2004)

the only links we an share are on the "gba scenes links" on the main page so check there (to the left side)


----------



## DoS (Aug 29, 2004)

I didn't understand. after all, who could make the save of the game work without that inicial warning and how. who could make it work, explain saying what emulator u use, what save you use (automatic, 64k, 128, etc) and if u used a patch, and if u did, what was it.


----------



## sqlfan (Aug 29, 2004)

ive created a error-message-fix patch for all the lazy ppl. hope its all right.


----------



## ratbu (Aug 29, 2004)

A little help here.....using vba 1.7.2, used the patch that came with the rom and save set to auto/Flash128k. I get that corrupt save message after playing for 2-3 hours straight. It still loads but will i have problems later? Or am i the only one getting that error with vba?

Thanks


----------



## djgarf (Aug 29, 2004)

u didnt need to patch the rom if your playing it with vba


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 29, 2004)

djgarf: i needed to patch mine


----------



## Iceman5 (Aug 29, 2004)

How can i SRAM patch this thing?? 0_o

i need to SRAM patch it in order to use it with pogoshell!

HELP! ....lol


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Aug 29, 2004)

So it's finally out... permit me a rant, if you will.

Back in the day when Pokémon Red and Blue came out, I bought Red, played it, and was enthralled.  Here was a game that was new, original, and most of all, FUN.  Then I watched over the years as Yellow came out... and Silver, and Gold, and Crystal, and Ruby, and Sapphire...  The first game had lasted me a good while, and by the time I decided on getting a new game, Ruby was out, so I got that.

I was a bit disappointed -- there they were, three series and two special editions under their belt, and not much had been added to the formula, except a buttload of new (and now often hideously mutated-looking) creatures.  Right about the point I caught Groudon, I lost interest in the game entirely, and still haven't picked it back up.  There was just something missing -- it's like I was playing the same thing over again in a shiny new cartridge.

And now they've finally crossed that thin white line between trying to come up with something good, and trying to come up with something that will sell.  They're releasing remakes of Red and Green (why not Blue anyway?).  Granted, they may be pretty severe remakes, with minigames and all that hooplah, but they have now more than ever proved what I was suspecting:  they've just run out of ideas, but they're still milking the series for every dollar they can get out of it.  I used to be a Pokémaniac.  Now I have lost my faith.  So until they actually come out with a NEW and ORIGINAL Pokémon game, Nintendo can kiss my fat, hairy fanny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sigh...


----------



## Aniram (Aug 29, 2004)

QUOTE(MonkeyHead79 @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> Nintendo can kiss my fat, hairy fanny.


Hahaha...fat and hairy. That's funny.


----------



## gdeliana (Aug 29, 2004)

downloaded here FINALLY


----------



## spectral (Aug 29, 2004)

Is there a way to put this in pogoshell along with other games and have it save ok?


----------



## Darksage (Aug 29, 2004)

YAY!!!''downloading''


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 29, 2004)

They haven't run out of ideas. You make it sound like they should create a brand new Pokemon game. What you want another 150-200 more Pokemon to play with? The whole idea is money. They can revamp old titles, port them to their best selling system, and make money off of the same content. That's smart business if you ask me. Look at the Mario Bro remakes. They were basically the SNES remake of the originals with a few things added, and changed. They sold very well. Since they sold each game individually they made more money rather than selling a 4 in 1 Super Mario Allstars + World game.  Trust me on this. They don't care what us the gamers want, or think. All they care about is money. The only time the gamers get what they asked for is when they know it will make them money. Otherwise it's canned. =)


----------



## SpecialAgent_Fox (Aug 29, 2004)

FireRed so far is AMAZING.  It took me an hour just to read through some of the new features/enhancements.  It IS possible to get all 368 CURRENT Pokemon (first 3 Generations) on the game, but only the Pokemon #1-251 are obtainable in the two games THEMSELVES, and only the original 150 pokemon are obtainable BEFORE defeating the Elite Four.  

There are 9 Islands (each with HUGE sub-quests and extra features) meant to be explored AFTER defeating the Elite Four, and damn, this game seems to have more complex features than Red/Blue/Yellow/Silver/Gold/Crystal/Colliseum/Ruby/Sapphire put together.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, using those islands and also trading with Ru/Sa/Coll, you CAN obtain all 386 CURRENT Pokemon (nothing from Generation 4, which hasn't been released yet).




I cannot stress this point enough:  

If anyone thinks this is just a remake of the original games 6 years ago, you could not be MORE WRONG!!!!







Anyway, I remember a couple years ago, we were able to play interchangeably with Sapphire and Ruby.  Meaning, with the two roms, we were able to make a save file, change the name, and then continue on the OTHER version, which allowed us to capture monsters from both versions.

Will we be able to do that when LeafGreen comes out?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 29, 2004)

Ima need codes for this game or I'll be spending a day trying to catch all the PKMN at their natural places.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hmm, I donwloaded this, and it seems I didnt get the patch o-o. I hope useing GBATA's sram patcher would help.
The game does seem to be a simple update of Red and Blue, wich is disapointing. 
I liked how the Silver and Gold ones had a celphone and the RTC features, wich I liked alot. Though it was a bit annoying to have to play at night to night fights, but it was still rather fun and made the simple Creature RPG alot more fun for me. Plus I like to beable to check the time on the game while I wasit tons of time in the ever long RPG.

All I want is that darn celphone thing from silver and gold and that night and day features o-o
Also, does this game have the two pokemon at once fighting like that last game? Though that wasnt very great, its atleast something to look forward to.

But I think id actualy play this game. I already own the first two Pokemon games (wich I never really beat or played all too much) and being able  to have all my favorites back is very good. But there seems to be so many features that are expected but left out O-o.
But if you cant stand the origonal's annoying music, you can atleast enjoy the fact that teh music wont kill you. Though that radio item in Gold and Silver was kinda nice when you get tired of a certain tune o-o.
Hopefully after you beat the game you'll get the features from the second generation. And if not, Id suggest cheating and trying to find that Yoshi pokemon, wich was a secret pokemon in the Red and Blue. Though it was called a rumor, Ive actualy tried it once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Though Yoshi is a crappy and glitchy charector o-o, it was fun to get at the least. And there was that weird glitch pokemon that changed when you did certain things wich happend to be apart of the Yoshi secret o-o

Anyway, this game isnt too bad, but it seems to be more for new and younger audeinces.

Now I'll need to get that patch and try to cheat and sorta transfer my old pokemon to this one for the heck of it


----------



## acer r (Aug 30, 2004)

FUCK, I just beat the game and all my save states are at the credits, I never patched it or saved it, am i screwed??


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(acer r @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> FUCK, I just beat the game and all my save states are at the credits, I never patched it or saved it, am i screwed??


you bet


----------



## Darksage (Aug 30, 2004)

can we not cusse too much plz?


----------



## acer r (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(acer r @ Aug 29 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK, I just beat the game and all my save states are at the credits, I never patched it or saved it, am i screwed??
> ...





























10 hours


----------



## SpecialAgent_Fox (Aug 30, 2004)

The Kanto region is pretty much the same as in Red/Blue/Yellow.  But that's only HALF of the game.  The other HALF of the game is located on the 9 new ISLANDS, with a load of new crap.  That's where the real "stuff" is.  

Of course, using an emulator, you won't be able to make use of the wireless, multi-player interacting/trading/fighting features, or trade with the Ruby/Sapphire/Colliseum versions in the Time Machine on Island 1.


----------



## furakon (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(lurrtopia @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> They haven't run out of ideas. You make it sound like they should create a brand new Pokemon game. What you want another 150-200 more Pokemon to play with? The whole idea is money. They can revamp old titles, port them to their best selling system, and make money off of the same content. That's smart business if you ask me. Look at the Mario Bro remakes. They were basically the SNES remake of the originals with a few things added, and changed. They sold very well. Since they sold each game individually they made more money rather than selling a 4 in 1 Super Mario Allstars + World game.Â Trust me on this. They don't care what us the gamers want, or think. All they care about is money. The only time the gamers get what they asked for is when they know it will make them money. Otherwise it's canned. =)


Sadly I have to agree... They take advantage of big names to make big bucks. My only hope is that the cash cow's tit will dry out sometime... Don't get me wrong, I love to rememeber and replay the old classics, but enough is enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 30, 2004)

http://members.cox.net/lurrtopia/

For those who haven't gotten the save patch. For some reason no one can access my personal site so this alternative will have to do.


----------



## ratbu (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> u didnt need to patch the rom if your playing it with vba


yeah at first i didn't patch it. But after pressing start at the title screen i got an some kind of error(can't remember). So i patched it and i didn't get that error. But when i load my save game it says its corrupted.

Tried extracting the rom again. Then load it without the patch and i didn't get an error this time after pressing start at the title screen.


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 30, 2004)

Just delete the save from the unpatched rom and then start again. It should work fine with the patched version.


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 30, 2004)

Good news. EFA users don't need to patch the game. It works and saves perfectly without it.


----------



## DomoFizz (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Iceman5 @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> How can i SRAM patch this thing?? 0_o
> 
> i need to SRAM patch it in order to use it with pogoshell!
> 
> HELP! ....lol


Is this true, or is it my cart?  I'm unable to save using pogo on my XG1M 256Mb cart.  I've applied the IPS patch and now it works in VBA, but I'd much rather have it on my cart.


----------



## bandidoquest (Aug 30, 2004)

how do I save using visualboy advance? when I try it says: "Save Error. Please exchange the backup memory."

My game IS patched


----------



## DomoFizz (Aug 30, 2004)

bandidoquest - you can use a save state.  Just click on File | Save | and choose a slot for the save...


----------



## AngryCommunist (Aug 31, 2004)

Alright, I'm getting fed up with my EZFlash II 256mb showing 'Corrupted Save' on the save-patched ROM.

Has anybody else been having this problem?


----------



## shadowboss (Aug 31, 2004)

with which file do i have to patch the rom for f2a and pogoshell?

i tried the one that came with the rom and sql-pkfr.ips, but both give me the same error:

it says 'the save file is corrupt' or something like that. it loads the save just fine, but it corrupts other saves from pogoshell.....

any chance to get it to work with pogoshell 2.0 beta ? (latest) and f2a?


----------



## Djsnake (Aug 31, 2004)

hi guys! I've a EZFA2, I patched the rom but I can't save: "Error, please exchange the backup memory"
O__O
Help me please


----------



## dice (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(bandidoquest @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> how do I save using visualboy advance? when I try it says: "Save Error. Please exchange the backup memory."
> 
> My game IS patched


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=12&t=20600


----------



## iceshake (Aug 31, 2004)

Has anybody got it to work on Flash advance xtreme? I've got the 128 version and it won't save despite being patched. I'm going to try Leaf green and see what happens.


----------



## iceshake (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok leaf green and fire red both don't work for the xtreme flash cart. Darn.


----------



## DomoFizz (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(iceshake @ Aug 31 2004 said:


> Ok leaf green and fire red both don't work for the xtreme flash cart. Darn.


I've been doing some more research on this problem that I'm having on my XG1M cart and it appears that there is a "game definitions" file that needs to be updated on the software I use to flash my cart.  I don't know if this will work inside of pogoshell but so far it's the only chance I have to play it on my cart.  I would check with your suppliers home page to see if they have something similar for the xtreme flash cart.


----------



## ratbu (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(lurrtopia @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> Just delete the save from the unpatched rom and then start again. It should work fine with the patched version.


Nevermind i gave up on Red. Started green and didn't have any of those problems. After playing for a few hours....my hdd dies


----------



## cozmo_dma (Aug 31, 2004)

I know I'm a N00b but please answer me this, Where do I download it at? I can't seem to find it!


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 31, 2004)

For any who have a tough time searching for roms. Go to www.searchirc.com. Enter the search for what you're looking for. Then download and open up mirc. Use that to get to the channel you need to and get the stuff you need. There's not any website that freely give out roms anymore. For most of them you have to register to their forums, along with gaining forum credits so you can download them. It's a really shady work around to get to roms. Best bet is try a p2p client, bittorrent, or mirc. I've given you the tools so it's now up to you.


----------



## shadowboss (Sep 1, 2004)

QUOTE(shadowboss @ Aug 31 2004 said:


> with which file do i have to patch the rom for f2a and pogoshell?
> 
> i tried the one that came with the rom and sql-pkfr.ips, but both give me the same error:
> 
> ...


any help on this problem?`


----------



## GLiTcH (Sep 1, 2004)

ok , just in case some one comes here and asks that these games don't run on (xbox) xba latest version..

this is how you make them run:
once u select the game leave every option on default, don't know if these games require a real clock option like the other ones, ruby n sapphire, you can enable that option on just to make sure. If you like to use gba bios, you can set that up to to which ever bios you want 1 or 2. But, don't turn on this option:
*Remove GBA Intros*

leave it on NO, if you put it to YES, you'll get a nice white screen


----------



## Djsnake (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't save on my ezflash2 and the game is patched... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



help!


----------



## xTKaio (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, I've used this board for awhile, but jus for readin I never put my reply on anything.  Well to the point, I use VBA but man does it go slow, and when I used it on No$GBA it said it was bugged (meaning it was still bugged).  First game that runs so SLOW on my system.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 1, 2004)

QUOTE(xTKaio @ Sep 1 2004 said:


> Hi, I've used this board for awhile, but jus for readin I never put my reply on anything.Â Well to the point, I use VBA but man does it go slow, and when I used it on No$GBA it said it was bugged (meaning it was still bugged).Â First game that runs so SLOW on my system.


Just kick up the throttle on VBA to 200% and it runs pretty good.


----------



## cohen (Sep 3, 2004)

game working fine but   without  Wireless Link Adapter not working  "Berry Crush" 

http://www.lik-sang.com/news.php?artc=3270


----------



## buddha-kun (Sep 3, 2004)

WOW!

brings back memeories of endless pokemon on the gbmono


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 3, 2004)

look at that... they changed a couple of things... berries, that stupid teaching device... just missing the phone and RTC and it's like the rest of them...


----------



## RPGHERO (Sep 5, 2004)

just to let everyone know, you can now link (not with the bad no$gba emu) 2 different games, using VBAlink 1.6 
VBAlink is just like VBA, only with link options
here's the topic, there should be a link there somewhere to download it

topic


----------



## lilhit2 (Sep 10, 2004)

need help to download files


----------



## Ravmaster (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Aug 28 2004 said:


> *1636 - Pokemon - Fire Red Version * [/p]*Release Group:*Squirrels*Save Type:*FLASH1M_V103 (1024Kbit)*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Filename:*sql-pkfr.zip*Region:*Usa*Publisher:*Nintendo*Language(s):*English*ROM Serial:*AGB-BPRE-USA


does this 1 save origanali if it does how do u download it



im a newbie


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 10, 2004)

QUOTE(Ravmaster @ Sep 10 2004 said:


> does this 1 save origanali if it does how do u download it
> 
> 
> 
> im a newbie


Wow, its quite obvious you are a newbie since you needlessly quoted a large amount of text and then you asked where to download the rom. Asking for roms or rom links is not allowed on the board. You might want to take a look at the FORUM RULES before you make yourself look more idiotic. Also, being a newbie doesn't excuse you from not reading the rules because anyone with some common sense knows to check a forum's rules before they start posting on it.


----------



## meowo (Sep 13, 2004)

Patching & downloading the lastest emu for this rom only WORK and applicable to you if you're playing this game for the 1st time.

For me, i ignore this save error from the beginning till i finish the game, that's when i found out that i couldn't continue my game to the nine island when the game reset after the ending. Fortunately, i did a save state at the pokemon league poke centre.

Any idea on how to fix the save error thru a save state? i don't want to waste my 30 hours of gameplay here...


----------



## shadowboss (Sep 13, 2004)

QUOTE(shadowboss @ Aug 31 2004 said:


> with which file do i have to patch the rom for f2a and pogoshell?
> 
> i tried the one that came with the rom and sql-pkfr.ips, but both give me the same error:
> 
> ...


no idea?


----------



## RPGHERO (Sep 22, 2004)

erm....
I patched the rom, but when I tried saving normally, the game got stuck on the "now saving" message. I tried changing the save type, but that didn't help a bit.

could somebody please help me out here?


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok flashing now (yeah what a late reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) i'm glad it doesn't use RTC, so i can play on my XG-flash, i hope this has missingno... lol j/k


----------

